# Rice Lake Canada



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Having some fun up here. Limited on smallmouth this morning, kept 3 of the smaller ones for dinner along with 50 or so gills and crappie. Kids are having a blast. Neat things to see, wife's been busy with the camera. Hoping for more smallmouth tonight, but have to sleep off lunch first....


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Try fishing the rocks by Grasshopper Island in the evening!

Let us know how you do. I haven't been up there since 1990


----------



## camotoe (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been to several places in Canada for fishing trips, and Rice Lake is probably the heaviest fished place I've been...HOWEVER...to my surprise and delight, it was also one of the most productive. We caught 15 - 16 inch walleye every day...Plus a few big boys in the 5 pound range. One of my buddies caught a 6+ lb. smallmouth. My brother in law caught a 30 " tiger muskie...I caught easily a dozen largemouths that were in the 3-4 1/2 lb. range...(course up there, these were all before bass season, so I had to throw them back which I would do anyway, as I'd rather eat perch or walleye)...Glad you're having fun. :F


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

love the live reports..Keep them coming


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My uncle got a 31in. Walleye from up there. Nice fish!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I cant wait to get back up to Rice Lake. I miss that lake. It would be perfect for my kayak.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Got back on Saturday. Great trip. One funny story--was up in the river (Otonabee) and a guy about 300 yards away started yelling "Hey you! In the bass boat." I ignored him, as I fish out of a Lund (pretty far cry from a bass boat). Five minutes later, another guy comes chuggin' up to me and asks if I've got a big net. Turns out the guy yelling has a 40-50" muskie beside the boat and doesn't have one--neither does the guy who came up to me. So I motor on down to see what's happening and sure enough, a young guy has a big muskie right beside the boat. So I had my bro-law hold the boats while I netted it for him, took some pictures using his cell phone, and then we released it. Wish I would have brought my own camera. Who goes fishing for muskie without a net??!! I'd estimate it at 42"+--real nice fish.

But that's not the end of the story.

Next day, it's raining cats and dogs--and the Peterborough police idle up to me while I'm fishing a weed bed. There's a female deputy with the guy, and a young girl in the back. The guy asks if we've got fishing licenses, what we've caught, and is headed for a full safety check (which is a 30 minute deal), and somehow I launch into the story about the muskie. The girl gets real excited and says she saw the pictures and that her boyfriend is the one who caught it! All of a sudden, everyone's real friendly, laughing, etc. Never asked another question. Small world--and what goes around comes around, like the old man used to say.


----------

